# ELDERBERRY FAQ for Influenza A & B flu



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I put this together years ago with another herbalist when the H5N1 "bird" flu was ramping up, the information is still valid and applicable to this Mexican Swine flu or any type pf Influenza A and some B flu's also.

For documented validation of the following information please go to http://www.herbalgram.org/files/pdfs/elderberry-scr.pdf This is information based on Sambucus *****, the black European elder. This information does not apply to any other variety of elder. DO NOT USE any other variety of elder as a medicinal preparation. Other varieties are toxic i.e. leaves, berries, bark, root and can cause nausea, varmint, and diarrhea. ONLY S. ***** BERRIES and flowers are used medicinally.

1. Do elderberries stop flu?
As the above linked article documents, elderberry tincture tested in the laboratory and in double-blind human studies cut the severity and length of Influenza A and B measurably and significantly IF taken at the onset of symptoms and taken appropriately.

2. Do elderberries stop colds?
No. Colds, though virus caused, do not respond to elderberry - they are an entirely different strain of virus.

3. How does elderberry preparations work against Influenza A and B virus?
Laboratory documentation shows elderberry preparations prevent the influenza virus from replicating, thereby preventing an overload of virus in the body, thereby allowing the immune system to do its job of attacking the virus and neutralizing it.

Studies do show elderberry preparations do increase some immune system cytokines which in large, overwhelming numbers can be damaging to human tissue, BUT opinions are divided on whether keeping the viral load low outweighs the relatively low percentage of a possible cytokine storm (which is the actual killing cause in known cases of infection by H5N1 known as bird or avian flu).

4. Where does one get elderberries?
Most natural or health food stores in the US carry dried elderberries or they can order them for you. There are economical sources on-line also. I get all my herbs and spices from www.herbalcom.com. As of today, 10/07/2005, they are out of stock on elderberries, but will have them back in stock 10/12/2005. AT $5.75? a pound which will make a tad over 3 quarts they are not that expensive. No shipping charges, no minimum orders, fast UPS. There is a flat rate $6.00 handling charge.

5. How does one use elderberry effectively?
Tinctures are primarily the most medicinally potent herbal preparations for treatments. An elderberry syrup (see reference below) is a good choice for kids or for those who wish to avoid alcohol. Capsules are the third alternative though the least medicinally potent.

6. How to make elderberry tincture(or any herbal tincture)?
Use any REALLY clean, preferably sterilized, glass jar - size does not really matter, but quart canning jars seem to be preferred for ease of storing, sterilizing, and filling. In ANY size glass jar, fill the jar 1/3 full of dried black (S. *****) elderberries, this does NOT have to be exact, eyeball measurement is just fine. One pound of dried elderberries will eyeball-fill 3 quarts with a bit left over or you can just evenly divide a pound of the dried berries between 3 quart jars. More really does NOT make the tincture stronger. Now fill the jar almost to the top with vodka, not less than 80 proof. DO NOT USE any other alcohol you happen to have in your stash no matter the proof, brand or type. VODKA = TINCTURE; Other alcohol = non-medicinal alcohol. Now, cap the jar securely, give a shake or two, and store in a cool, dark area for 7-10 days. That is the universally accepted time period to produce tincture. Longer does not make stronger; phases of the moon MAY have some effect but there is no documentation on that so far. After the 7-10 days you can strain off the liquid and toss the berry residue. DO NOT think to reuse that residue, the resulting liquid will not work as you expect. Your tincture is now ready to use should there be influenza in your area. You do not have to strain off the liquid, but the tincture is not going to get any more medicinal just sitting there soaking the berries. The alcohol molecules fill up to capacity within the 7-10 days and can absorb no more no matter how long it soaks.

7. How do you use elderberry tincture?
Since elderberries medicinal properties work directly on Influenza A or B virus present in the body it can be taken as a preventative so as to have the elderberry medicinal properties already circulating in you system, ready to "catch" any virus that invades. A spoonful taken when leaving the house for shopping, etc. and another when returning home, and no harm in taking one before bedtime could quite possibly help you avoid totally any infection. 
When an adult exhibits symptoms of influenza infection i.e. sudden onset of high fever, dry persistent cough, weakness, commercially prepared elderberry preparations suggest taking internally 2 teaspoons of preparation every 4 hours i.e. Sambucol. To use homemade elderberry tincture consensus of opinion seems to be that taking 2 Tablespoons every 4-6 hours or so for 7-10 days will do the trick. There will be a reduction in symptoms within 2-3 days of taking elderberry tincture as per recommended above, but the virsus will still be present so take for the full 7-10 days just like taking an antibiotic for a prescribed treatment course.

8. Are there alternative preparations not using alcohol or for children?

My friend in NY, Summerthyme, uses the following formulation with great success and it would be better for children than a straight alcohol-based tincture. Fresh, frozen, or dried elderberries can be used. Whatever is handy.

"side note- I don't really think you need to use sterilized jars. I put that in because I have no control over people's practices, and have no way of knowing how clean they are, etc. Better safe than sorry, ya know? I generally just make sure my jars are very clean and rinsed with hot water. But I do always add the alcohol, rather than using the extra sugar. I'd probably do the extra step of sterilizing jars if I wasn't using any alcohol at all)

I take fresh (or frozen) elderberries and crush them in a stainless steel or heavy enamelware kettle. I add a TINY bit of water (just enough to barely cover the bottom of the kettle to keep the berries from sticking) and heat it *gently* over *LOW* heat, stirring the whole mash up until it's no warmer than 150°. The heat helps release the juice from the berries, but I'm not certain of whether high heat would possible deactivate the antiviral properties. So I'm erring on the side of caution...

I either run the whole mash through my Vitamix at this point, or, if they seem to have been quite macerated already, just pour them into a jelly bag and let them drain. I've found that I get the most yield by putting them in two fine mesh bags and then putting the whole thing in my cheese press and pressing it. A cider press would work well, too. But if you don't have anything like that, simply taking the bag of mash, and twisting it tightly in your hands will get most of the juice out.

This is all contrary to most jelly making instructions (for those who are wondering) because you usually end up with some of the berry pulp in the juice. Since my goal is medicine, not "clear" jelly, I don't mind this a bit.

Anyway, once you've got your juice, you need to add enough sugar to preserve it. I've found that a equal ratio of sugar to juice by volume is sufficient- IF YOU WILL ADD ALCOHOL to help preserve it for storage. If you have an objection to any alcohol in the mix, you then need to use a 5:3 ratio of sugar to juice... this will give you a saturated syrup high enough in sugar so it won't spoil at room temperature.

If you prefer using honey, you need to use a slightly higher ratio.... approximately 11/4 cups of honey to every cup of juice. This is because of the water content already in the honey. Or, if you want to use pure honey without any added alcohol, you need a 2:1 honey/juice ratio.

Anyway.... stir in the sugar or honey into the warm juice, until it's all completely dissolved. If you've used the lower 1:1 ratio, at this point you need to add some alcohol for preservative. I've used Blackberry Brandy quite frequently for this... hoping to get some of the astringent and stimulant effects of the blackberry in the mix. If you use brandy, you need to add 3-4 ounces per pint of syrup.

If you simply want the alcohol as a preservative, you can add 3 ounces of 100 proof vodka, or a little more than 3 tablespoons of 160 proof vodka. (we can't get pure grain alcohol here... if you can, you can use 1 1/2 ounces of that instead). (SHE's REFERRING TO EVERCLEAR)

Stir it gently, and decant it into STERILIZED jars or bottles. Use the same techniques you'd use when canning jelly- except this won't be hot enough for you to expect the seals to seal completely. As long as you sterilized the jars and the lids before bottling it, it shouldn't be necessary for it to seal.

LABEL IT!! You always think you'll remember what is in those jars, or when you made it. Wanna bet!? LOL! Seriously- make sure you put the date and at least whether or not there is anything but elderberry and sugar in there.

Store it in a cool, dark place (dark is especially important if you are using clear glass jars).

9. What are the side effects and/or drug interactions of using elderberry preparations?
None documented with the use of S. ***** elderberries or flowers. The leaves, bark, roots of S. ***** are toxic as are the berries and flowers of the other elder varieties. They can cause nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. There are no known drug interactions documented at this time and therefore, no contra-indications.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

My goodness! I just finished posting about elderberry and Influenza A and while browsing another forum found this article from today! Three family members had died and one is in the hospital critically ill with Influenza A!! Sounds like a really nasty varient of the bug, which is to be expected as viruses have a tendancy to mutate very quickly which is why there are only 2 or 3 pharmacohogic drugs in existance that will treat a virus. They become resistent extremely fast to conventional drugs and vaccines are just about useless because of this characteristic.

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/03/calvert-county-deaths-linked-to-flu-like-symptoms-73419.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info. :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I swear by it...

The extracts have helped us get over the flu in less than half the time it takes for others around us that don't use it.

My relatives in Germany pick the flowers, leaves and berries to make various "grippe" teas and drinks.

There are several "extracts" on the market... _Sambucol_ being the most advertised. They are a bit expensive, so for daily immune boosting you can spend a lot. We keep 6-8 bottles in the fridge to have on hand during flu season. The bottles usually have a run-out date of 2 years.

Cheapest place I've bought it is at Puritan's Pride, but it is not the _Sambucol_ brand, although the consistency and taste are the same.

It's yummy, so you won't have trouble getting the kids to like it.

I've been thinking of growing some elderberry bushes up here so I can make my own. In Germany it grows wild everywhere, and when I lived north of Tucson AZ, (Oracle) 40 years ago, all the washes were full of wild bushes. We made elderberry wine, pies, you name it!

- Basey


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

My problem is the originator of Sambucol, who did all the research and testing sold the company to a French company, but she did NOT sell the original formula with the company name. The French company back-engineered for the formula but it is not exactly the same, though it may do as well. The original had some raspberry in it and there was a version that also contained Echinacea. If you use the posted elderberry syrup recipe you will get outstanding protection and it also taste "yummy" for a fraction of the cost of buying it ready made.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Like I said, I hope to get some bushes in this year... it will be 3-5 years before they will produce enough to process.

In the mean time, I have to buy elderberry flowers and teas, and wonder where I can buy fresh berries.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't know about your growing area, but when I lived in Western SD I planted just two 18' bare root whips of elderberry one spring and by 18 months later they were 10' tall and producing about 10# of berries each! They do love water though. Most working herbalists purchase dried elderberry and a good place for that is www.herbalcom.com Excellent pricing and good service, reliable products. You "can" rehydrate the dried berries, but it's not really necessary, just adds an extra step or 2 and they tincture rapidly when dried without berry moisture dilution in the tincture.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I planted four Elderberry plants 5 years ago and they're still less than 2' tall. Yet they're supposed to do well in cold climates. Here in the mountains we're protected from the severe cold and wind of the prairie, so I thought they'd do well. They're in a strip of land with a lot of willow and aspen in the area, so I assumed there was water under there. I've still faithfully watered them deeply, once a week, and more often in dry spells. I don't know what their problem is. :scratch: :dunno:

I first heard of elderberry for the flu back in 1991. I had a friend who swore by it. Later when we moved I met another couple that made up tinctures of it. They gave me a quart jar to keep on hand in case we got the flu. We never have gotten the flu but I don't rule it out. I just wish my own plants would grow big and produce berries. I wonder if the tincture in that jar is any good. It was made in 2004.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

The tincture should be just fine and medicinally potent, gal. I wonder if the deer are keeping those elders trimmed back. They also do not like much wind at all. I planted mine right up against the west facing wall of the house, one in a corner of 2 walls and that one grew amazinging fast that first year. They also should have put out new "runner" plants that 2nd year, they spread via roots sending up new shoots about a foot away from the main stem every year which can be dug and transplanted elsewhere.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I have 'cages' over my elderberry bushes, as well as all my other fruit trees and bushes. We have a lot of deer and moose up here. We're pretty much sheltered from the wind, but maybe not as much as the bushes need. Maybe they need more watering until their roots are deep enough to access the water underground. 

I'm going to order more and plant them where it's more sheltered and water is more abundant. Then we'll see how they do. Our soil it poor, and even though I put compost in the planting hole, and 'dressed' the plants with compost in the spring and fall, maybe I need to dig a bigger/deeper hole and fill it with rich soil and compost. We spent years working up our garden soil with tons of compost and manure.

Thanks for letting me know about our tincture and whether it should still be good.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

IIRC, elderberry is more a bush than a tree and has a spreading sort of shallow root system. Reminds me of blackberries the way it multiplies. I ended up with about 10-12 "trunks" spread about 1-1/2 fet away from the lone whip I planted. Watered several gallons at a time twice a week that first spring/summer, added no compost or "good" stuff to the hole I dug in the nasty rocky pile of dirt the blade scraped up for my mobile "pad." Much good luck with new ones. They sure have gotten expensive these last few years especially for a more common type plant. Guess the word got out how valuable they could be.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I made the elderberry syrup. I made it for medicinal use. Unfortunately or fortunately depending on your view point, my family loves it. They decided to use it on their pancakes!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

When drying the elderberries, do you just lay them in a dehydrator? Temp? How long?
Thanks for all the info


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never dried them myself. If I don't use them fresh, I toss them in the freezer until I'm ready to use them. I would imagine you would dry them similar to a blueberry, about the same size more or less. Low heat would be best until they are like little "rocks" - really hard and dry to prevent any molding, but since they produce yearly, I just don't feel it's worth the time and effort to dehydrate them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I made the elderberry syrup. I made it for medicinal use. Unfortunately or fortunately depending on your view point, my family loves it. They decided to use it on their pancakes!


Thanks for the smile!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, maybe I am a bit slow  But the recipe calls for a 1/3 jar of dried black elderberries. So this is fresh elderberries? I pick them, toss them in freezer and use in my smoothies, never made a tincture and I want to try it.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

"8. Are there alternative preparations not using alcohol or for children?"

In the "FAQ this gives directions for using fresh or frozen elderberries, gal. I personally converted ALL my straight tincture to this formula using sugar syrup - it's soooo much easier to get down! Plain elderberry tincture tastes horrible and if you can't swallow it, it won't do much good.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

The elderberry syrup I have leftover has started to crystallize. Is it still good? Can I reheat it to melt the crystals before use?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Too much sugar, not enough liquid. Process of evporation. Try adding small amounts of warmish water to give the crystals something to disolve in., stiring when you add, and just use small amounts, just enough to get them disolved. Or doesn't hurt the syrup/effectiveness any to have crystals in it (It may taste a bit stronger/not so sweet) so you can just leave it that way if you want. When you get to the botton of the jar, eat the crystals, yummy.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you very much. Hmm, maybe use the crystals like a cough drop or lozenge?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

That sounds good to me.


----------

